# Big homemade target!!! Must see!!!!!



## Superdave0002 (Dec 18, 2010)

Grocery bags???????????? how thick is it, and how fast is you bow shooting? does it stop the arrows 1/4 the way through? half way? 3/4 of the way through?


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice job! enjoy shooting.

Hutch


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

Superdave0002 said:


> Grocery bags???????????? how thick is it, and how fast is you bow shooting? does it stop the arrows 1/4 the way through? half way? 3/4 of the way through?


Yes grocery bags, you have to pack them good but they do work. The target is 16" thick and my bow is shooting 231 with my indoor arrows (bout 4" of penetration) and 260 with my fita arrows (8"-12" of penetration). all shooting tests were done at 6 ft away, so at 20-80 yards the penetration should decrease exponentially


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

bdwhitetalhunt said:


> Yes grocery bags, you have to pack them good but they do work. The target is 16" thick and my bow is shooting 231 with my indoor arrows (bout 4" of penetration) and 260 with my fita arrows (8"-12" of penetration). all shooting tests were done at 6 ft away, so at 20-80 yards the penetration should decrease exponentially


It is hard for some to believe that plastic bags will stop an arrow. But for 7yrs we have been building them that way. And my bow is doing more fps and it only goes in 4 to 6". Works for me and I see it works for you. Good job!

Hutch


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Very nice!! Do you notice any arrow damage from poultry wire?


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

Mine is the same,only bigger:shade: Built the frame the same only it is 48 x 72 x12. I get some arrows that stick through sometimes. I have a couple tubes of sand sitting on the bags to keep constant pressure on them and have the whole thing on wheels. Lots of fun shooting out to 100 yards and not worrying about losing arrows. I think mine is going on 4 years now with same bags. I did take them out and repack once. Oh yeah, covered mine with carpet.


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

PS looks great!


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Would packing a ton of old work rags help with the durability any? I have been saving my rags for almost a year to build a target like this! I have prolly a hundred pounds worth of rags! Any suggestions?


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

bhuntin said:


> Would packing a ton of old work rags help with the durability any? I have been saving my rags for almost a year to build a target like this! I have prolly a hundred pounds worth of rags! Any suggestions?


This works well too! Pack them tight. But don't let them get wet. They will freeze and be hard on the arrows. Most built little roofs over them. Or make them portable.

Hutch


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

drtnshtr said:


> Very nice!! Do you notice any arrow damage from poultry wire?


no, I have a couple of these targets and the wire will NOT harm your arrows


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

so your arrows dont get scratched up or tips dont get dented up? very interesting. 

Hutch i like your company name!!! hehe.. my daughter was looking at computer with me and thought that was for me and my twins.. she said how come its hutch and son? lol.. thought i left her out..


----------



## fishermanfred (Dec 1, 2010)

rags work great, I have been using them for years


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

Awesome target. I just made one the other day that is 60x48 for my basement. Went to goodwill and got a truck bed full of clothes and it only filled the thing half full.. I didnt compress it or anything and shot it with my Guardian from 10 yards away and it only penetrated 6". I was shocked. Now I am on the search for more clothes...but I might use bags after seeing this thread.


Does the plastic melt to carbon?


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

If there is "dump site" around where folks have dumped old couches, chairs, or mattresses, and they aren't wet, you can cut them open and get the cotton batting stuffing out of them. It makes good stuffing for a target too--but again, don't let it get wet.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

the plastic does melt to the arrows a little but it scrapes off with a fingernail pretty easily


----------



## Timber1 (Aug 31, 2006)

Very Nice!!! I need to get off my duff and Get-1-Done.


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

The bags are durable and in my opinion work better than rags (which are ok.)


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

For those looking for large quanities of bags, I got mine from the recyling bin at a grocery store. I should say my wife did though she was embaressed taking these huge amounts.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

bdwhitetalhunt said:


> the plastic does melt to the arrows a little but it scrapes off with a fingernail pretty easily


Just lube the arrow if the plastic sticks. We use industrial shrink wrap and it doesn't stick to the arrows.

Hutch


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

i ahve lubed the arrows before but its not a big deal that the plastic melts to them


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

bdwhitetalhunt said:


> i ahve lubed the arrows before but its not a big deal that the plastic melts to them


I agree it is not a big deal too me either. But for those that it is a big deal they can lube them. Also you might want to try some landscape material for your facing, when the tarp wears out. 

Again nice target and happy shooting. 

HUTCH


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

where can i get landscaping material? ive looked at westlakes, walmart, and orcheln and none of the them have the material all they have is the plastic stuff


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

bdwhitetalhunt said:


> where can i get landscaping material? ive looked at westlakes, walmart, and orcheln and none of the them have the material all they have is the plastic stuff



menards


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

btw sweet target


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

bdwhitetalhunt said:


> where can i get landscaping material? ive looked at westlakes, walmart, and orcheln and none of the them have the material all they have is the plastic stuff


Home depot carries small rolls as well as large ones. Also we are currently using House wrap and it seems to be holding up well. The weave goes back together after you shoot.
Just remember the tarp will last a while. 







HUTCH


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

I have one like that too.I used old clothes in mine.I have many thousands of shots in it.Not even close to a pass thru yet.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

so bout how long will the tarp last before i gotta replace it?


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

bdwhitetalhunt said:


> so bout how long will the tarp last before i gotta replace it?


With two of us shooting regularly at night. At a lot bigger target. The tarp lasted us 4 months. We just moved the dots around when we wore out a place. With this house wrap I am using now, I think 6-8 months. I shoot 4-5 times a week 60-80 shots.

Hutch


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

ok yeah i shoot bout 150-200 shots a day for a good 6 months outta the year, so im gonna wear that tarp out pretty quick


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Is that load bearing duct tape?


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

bdwhitetalhunt said:


> ok yeah i shoot bout 150-200 shots a day for a good 6 months outta the year, so im gonna wear that tarp out pretty quick


Remember that is 2 of us shooting each night. 200 to 250 shots in the same general area then we move the dots when that place wears out. But I will say any weave facing would be better. One thing I forgot a lumber cover is just like house wrap. Home depot or a lumber yard will save them for you if you ask them. One lumber cover will do your target 3 to 4 times and it is free. 

HUTCH


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

JDoupe said:


> Is that load bearing duct tape?


where are you seeing duct tape


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

bust'em1 said:


> where are you seeing duct tape


The duct tape that he used to put around the tarp so he could staple it. 

Hutch


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

What size are the holes in the hardware cloth?


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

daltongang said:


> What size are the holes in the hardware cloth?


Most use chicken wire.

Hutch


----------



## bearauto11 (Apr 7, 2010)

Plastic bags are awesome! If you leave a space to stuff more in and stir it around a little, you can keep shooting them forever!


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

JDoupe said:


> Is that load bearing duct tape?


no its the silver side of the tarp that i folded over so the tarp wouldnt rip outta the edges, but it does look like duct tape. huh.


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

I used carpet and started to get some holes. I then wrapped it with the stuff that large lifts of 2 x4 are covered with. I just go over the old and will do the same when needed again.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

These targets are so easy to make and so much cheaper than anything you could buy for the size, I'm amazed everybody doesn't build one.

Here's mine, shooting at 60 yards. Mine is 4ft by 4ft and on wheels, can be moved around the yard very easily.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> These targets are so easy to make and so much cheaper than anything you could buy for the size, I'm amazed everybody doesn't build one.
> 
> Here's mine, shooting at 60 yards. Mine is 4ft by 4ft and on wheels, can be moved around the yard very easily.


Nice job!

Hutch


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah im gonna have to put wheels on my target, i found out yesterday that its a really tight fit into the shed when i use the dolly and i think the wheels will fix that problem


----------



## backroads123 (Feb 20, 2010)

we use similar targets for shooting indoor. We stuff the insides with old clothing. Just remove the snaps and zippers and the target lasts a long time. Arrows remove easily and will stop high poundage bows with carbons.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

yep, im thinking of making a block style target, by using the american whitetail bulk foam or using the celotex/fiberboard stuff that some clubs use


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Think that would make a great back stop. Just in case I missed the target.


----------



## ghh3rd (Jan 16, 2011)

I just hung a 4'x6'x3/4" rubber horse trailer mat on a 2x4 bolted to a 4x4 in my back yard. Man, that this is heavy! Now my son can shoot whenever he wants, rather than wait for me to take him to the range, and of course I can use it too :wink:

We don't have a target yet, and had just put an old recliner out the the curb to be picked up by the garbage truck, and I had a brain storm. I quickly gutted the chair and wound up with lots of large chunks of foam rubber and cotton. I found a couple of old styrofoam coolers in the garage, abd cut them up. I stuffed two copy paper boxes full of foam rubber and pressed a layer of styrofoam on top and managed to get the box lids on, tied them up separately and then together with lots of twine, and hung the thing in front of the rubber mat. Sure works great, at least for now.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Great idea, I have 4 old bag targets that I have been saving to build a really big target, just got to get off my duff and do it.


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

Mine is almost a year old now and works as good as when it was new.


----------



## soberarcher (Nov 29, 2010)

Old silt fence from construction dumpsters. Yep


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

soberarcher said:


> Old silt fence from construction dumpsters. Yep


do u stuff ur targets with that fence or use it for the targets face


----------



## jeblevins (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the great tips guys! I've been trying to make one of these myself. I'll try to post pics when I'm able to finally make one.


----------



## joebarts48 (Dec 3, 2010)

what did you use for the backing?


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

joebarts48 said:


> what did you use for the backing?


backing? its the tarp on both sides of the target


----------



## HillJackJDS (Jan 26, 2008)

*Replaceable Covers*

Where I work, we have some raw materials that come in supersacks. This material is the same as you see on the bag targets. We have to throw them away, but I thought I might eventually ask for a pass slip to get one. I have thought about making several covers for my own large bag target so that I could have a number of different targets or games to mess with. I also thought about sowing up a "sheath" for my current bag in case its original outter cover wear out.


----------



## shawn83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Now that is a target!!! great job!


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

yep


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Mar 1, 2009)

bdwhitetalhunt said:


> i ahve lubed the arrows before but its not a big deal that the plastic melts to them


U should try lamb skin. No latex that way. hahahah. Sorry could not resist..


----------



## player55 (Jan 26, 2011)

Absolutely impressive. I think I am going to make one for myself a.s.a.p.


----------



## huntngolfer (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the pics guys. With spring just a couple months out I need to get one built soon!


----------



## wwells (Jan 19, 2011)

I use old clothes with buttons, zippers and rivets removed. If the chicken wire bothers you cover the opening with old carpet (floor side out). Four layers of carpet will also stop field points. I have a large box (15X15x24) full of clothes. I stick target dots on the box and c an shoot at 4 faces. I shoot at 15 yards in my basement. When the box wears out I find another box. I'm not as polished as you guys so I use bales of straw (4 -5 high) covered with 3-4 layers of old carpet outside. I have them on and old pallet and cover with a blue tarp to keep them dry in the rain. Works for me.


----------



## Papa_J (Jan 24, 2010)

Spikealot said:


> Mine is almost a year old now and works as good as when it was new.


That is SOME target there. You wouldn't be willing to share the plans would you? I know I could use 3 or 4 of these out at the in-laws' place on our range and one in my back yard. Sure would save a fortune on store-bought foam block targets.


----------



## dasbear (Nov 11, 2010)

Filter fabric works well too from construction sites also used to wrap lumber at home depot, lowes ect they just throw it out. pack it in tight then cover the outside as well. another good free material is plastic carpet wrap from carpet stores.


----------



## tattnalloboyu (Oct 25, 2010)

I built 4 of them for my 4-H archery Team used Foam this is used to make Filters and Carpet for the Front They work Great Saved us a lot of money when we don't have any Got a Team this is out First year we only have 4 members now ranging from 13 - 14 years old They are doing great


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

Deer Eliminator said:


> This works well too! Pack them tight. But don't let them get wet. They will freeze and be hard on the arrows. Most built little roofs over them. Or make them portable.
> 
> Hutch


Also, if they get wet you have to take them out and spread them all over your yard (the missus loves that). Also if they even get damp they will be infested with roaches and other vermin. I give the rags a good spray of insecticide before putting them in. Do not pack rags too tight! I just lightly tamp down mine and have no pass throughs using 2X10s. I put a tarp over it and have a ratchet type strap with a large (inch wide) rubber band tied to one hook and loop it over the other hook. After drying out the stuffing once, you will remember to always cover it. Use chicken wire it absolutely will not harm your arrows.

bob






x


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

bhuntin said:


> Would packing a ton of old work rags help with the durability any? I have been saving my rags for almost a year to build a target like this! I have prolly a hundred pounds worth of rags! Any suggestions?


Just buy a cover from www.bagtarget.com


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

bfoot said:


> Also, if they get wet you have to take them out and spread them all over your yard (the missus loves that). Also if they even get damp they will be infested with roaches and other vermin. I give the rags a good spray of insecticide before putting them in. Do not pack rags too tight! I just lightly tamp down mine and have no pass throughs using 2X10s. I put a tarp over it and have a ratchet type strap with a large (inch wide) rubber band tied to one hook and loop it over the other hook. After drying out the stuffing once, you will remember to always cover it. Use chicken wire it absolutely will not harm your arrows.
> 
> bob
> 
> ...


Hey Bob, thats a good idea on spraying them with insecticide. Never thought of that.

Hutch


----------



## z71backroad (Sep 6, 2010)

I work in a parts department, we get LOTS of packing material. Can I use brown packing paper for this, or will it compress and become too hard?


----------



## wellingtontx (Jun 8, 2010)

What about picking up an old couch, merely for the seat cushions ? Would that work ??


----------



## Greybeard11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Has anyone tried bubble wrap










Has anyone tried bubble wrap? I have a bunch of it at work. Could I roll it up and put it in the target?


----------



## In-Hoc (Aug 20, 2005)

Has anyone tried Carpet Padding? I can get my hands on carpet padding scraps and I just wanted to know if I packed a bunch of the scap pieces in the target would it stop a carbon arrow and will it do any damage to the Carbon?


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

For those with questions on what materials may or may not work just stuff some in a box and try it out for awhile. You will soon have your answer as well as info for us!!


----------



## warrior dad (Aug 11, 2010)

Where I live in Wisconsin it is nice and cold in the winter. I have a pellet stove in the basement for heating the house. I use the empty plastic bags from the pellets to stuff my target and it seems to work really good. Little penetration and easy arrow removal. Most people throw the bags away. Tell people to start saving bags because I burn about 150 each winter so it takes a while to save enough up.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

warrior dad said:


> Where I live in Wisconsin it is nice and cold in the winter. I have a pellet stove in the basement for heating the house. I use the empty plastic bags from the pellets to stuff my target and it seems to work really good. Little penetration and easy arrow removal. Most people throw the bags away. Tell people to start saving bags because I burn about 150 each winter so it takes a while to save enough up.


We have two pellet stoves and we also use the empty bags. They work very well for us. Also we stack the full pellet bags so that if we miss, while shooting in the basement, the arrow hits them instead of the wall.

Hutch


----------



## Zarrow (Sep 8, 2010)

Papa_J said:


> That is SOME target there. You wouldn't be willing to share the plans would you? I know I could use 3 or 4 of these out at the in-laws' place on our range and one in my back yard. Sure would save a fortune on store-bought foam block targets.



Very nice. as Papa J mentioned, would it be possible to get the Plans for this target


----------

